
Great Engineering Quotes - rayvega
http://odetocode.com/Blogs/scott/archive/2011/01/30/great-engineering-quotes.aspx
======
flashgordon
You know when I read pieces like this, I really really feel so insignficant
(not in a bad way). I mean what does it actually feel like to be in the shoes
of such awesome folk? Their thought processes are so unlike normal people. And
yet there is a certain humility to them. aaaaaaaaah. brain exploding just
being unable to fathom that whole other realm of brilliance! Even coming up
with something like "thinking about the future because Il be spending about
the rest of my life in it"... sounds so casual and "obvious"! yet so
profound...

Edit: Sorry that was a bit out of place I think. The "piece" I was referring
to was actually
[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/streamliners/peopleevents/p_ket...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/streamliners/peopleevents/p_kettering.html),
which I came about by googling Kettering.

------
pgroves
My favorite:

I wanted to invent an engine that could run for ever. I could have developed a
new train, had I stayed in the railway. It would have looked like the AK-47
though. -Mikhail Kalashnikov

------
tmachinecharmer
A common mistake that people make when trying to design something completely
foolproof is to underestimate the ingenuity of complete fools. \- Douglas
Adams

------
kunjaan
Some committees are pretty awesome. Haskell.

